
The Unattributable “Lead Hunter” Data Breach - yboulkaid
https://www.troyhunt.com/the-unattributable-lead-hunter-data-breach/
======
james-skemp
No comments, but duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23402316](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23402316)

